# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Football Manager with depression

## amc204

I don't know if anyone has read this as it's in the lower leagues of English football.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26647517
Martin Ling is a football manager who today stepped down as manager of Swindon Town because of 'health reasons' having only taken over at the beginning of November. He used to be manager of Torquay United but left there in April 2013 because of depression. He actually stepped away to recover from this 3 months earlier and was expected to return but controversially had his contract terminated.
It was pleasing that he managed to find another job but very sad that if his depression has returned that it has got in the way.
I hope that he recovers and that it raises awareness a bit more in a profession that in my eyes is very much detached from reality.

----------


## Paula

Good article, shame it won't have more widespread 'air time' in the media

----------


## Suzi

I agree, it's a good article. One that I think I'm going to share on the DWD FB Page. Thanks

----------

